# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ویرایش اطلاعات کنکور ؟؟ زمان دقیق بگین

## :Iman1997

سلام بچه ها کی میدونه ویرایش اطلاعات کنکور چه زمانیه ؟؟؟

----------


## ali.rhm97

فکر نمی کنم دیگه زمانی باشه شاید فقط موقع صدور کارت که اونم ویرایش به این صورت نیست

----------


## mohammad HK

سلام دوستان امکان داره کسی کارت ورود به جلسش نیاد؟و اگه نیمود باید چکار کنه اون طرف؟

----------


## nima-htc

دوستان منم موقع ثبتنام معدل نهایی سال سومم رو اشتباهی وارد کردم و تازه دو روز پیش فهمیدم... موقع صدور کارت ورود ب جلسه میشه ویرایش کرد و مشکلی پیش نمیاد آیا؟؟؟

----------


## -Morteza-

دیگه امکان ویرایش نیست.
اگر خطا فاحش ای رخ دادید برید سازمان سنجش اگه امکانشو دارید
تا جایی ک یادمه پارسال بعد از ارائه کارت ،1 تایم کوتاه دادن ک ب صورت حضوری ب دفاتر رسمی ک خود سنجش از سایتش اعلام میکنه توی شهرتون برید.
اونم تا جایی ک یادمه مغایرت در اطلاعات کارته ن ویرایش اطلاعاتی ک وارد کردید!
باز  هم تیکت بدید سنجش

----------


## :Iman1997

> دیگه امکان ویرایش نیست.
> اگر خطا فاحش ای رخ دادید برید سازمان سنجش اگه امکانشو دارید
> تا جایی ک یادمه پارسال بعد از ارائه کارت ،1 تایم کوتاه دادن ک ب صورت حضوری ب دفاتر رسمی ک خود سنجش از سایتش اعلام میکنه توی شهرتون برید.
> اونم تا جایی ک یادمه مغایرت در اطلاعات کارته ن ویرایش اطلاعاتی ک وارد کردید!
> باز  هم تیکت بدید سنجش


اشتباه در آزمون ورودیه مثلا دیپلم ریاضی به جای کنکور ریاضی تجربی شده و میخواهم تغییر بدم امکانش هست ؟؟؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*من معدل پیشم رو حدودی وارد کردم تقریبا کمتر از نیم نمره امکان اشتباه داره مشکل پیش نمیاد؟!
هنوزم نرفتم کارنامه بگیرم*

----------


## -Morteza-

> *من معدل پیشم رو حدودی وارد کردم تقریبا کمتر از نیم نمره امکان اشتباه داره مشکل پیش نمیاد؟!
> هنوزم نرفتم کارنامه بگیرم*


موقع ثبت نام توی دانشگاه مدارک تحصیلیتون رو باید از مدرسه بگیرید برید اونجا.بعد اگه مغایرت داشته باشه با اون چیزی ک سنجش فرستاده برای اونا.جریمه میشید و از کنکور محروم...
جدی بگیرید اینا شوخی نیست.
از سایت سنجش حتما پیگیری کن.

----------


## -Morteza-

> اشتباه در آزمون ورودیه مثلا دیپلم ریاضی به جای کنکور ریاضی تجربی شده و میخواهم تغییر بدم امکانش هست ؟؟؟


نمیدونم بهتره از سایت سنجش بپرسی

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط -Morteza-


موقع ثبت نام توی دانشگاه مدارک تحصیلیتون رو باید از مدرسه بگیرید برید اونجا.بعد اگه مغایرت داشته باشه با اون چیزی ک سنجش فرستاده برای اونا.جریمه میشید و از کنکور محروم...
جدی بگیرید اینا شوخی نیست.
از سایت سنجش حتما پیگیری کن.


اخه موقع ثبت نام کنکور به هیچ وجه نتونستم دسترسی پیدا کنم
به پاسخگو سنجش تیکت دادم که میشه حدودی وارد کنم ولی موقع انتخاب رشته ویرایش کنم ؟!
گفت حدودی وارد و بعدا ویرایش کنید 
شما میگین که دیگ مهلت ویرایش نمیدن اما تاجایی که یادمه پارسال چن وقت قبل کنکور لینک ثبت نام باز شد پس میشه ویرایش کرد درسته؟!*

----------


## -Morteza-

> *
> اخه موقع ثبت نام کنکور به هیچ وجه نتونستم دسترسی پیدا کنم
> به پاسخگو سنجش تیکت دادم که میشه حدودی وارد کنم ولی موقع انتخاب رشته ویرایش کنم ؟!
> گفت حدودی وارد و بعدا ویرایش کنید 
> شما میگین که دیگ مهلت ویرایش نمیدن اما تاجایی که یادمه پارسال چن وقت قبل کنکور لینک ثبت نام باز شد پس میشه ویرایش کرد درسته؟!*


پارسال تو اسفند باز شد مث امسال قبل کنکور باز نشد!
خود توکلی هم فک کنم تو مصاحبه اخیرش گفت ثبت نام دیگه باز نمیشه.
ولی اگه کسی ثبت نام نکرده و دلیل قانع کننده ای برای ثبت نام نکردنش تو موعد مقرر داشته میتونه بیاد سنجش ثبت نام.ولی ویرایش چیزی نگفته.فردا باز بپرس ضرر نداره.

----------


## nima-htc

دوستان یه سوال واسه کسی که الان تو دانشگاه تحصیل میکنه و دوباره میخواد کنکور بده اگه معدل کتبی رو اشتباه وارد کرده باشه واسه دانشگاهش مشکلی پیش نمیاد ن؟

----------


## :Iman1997

دوستان برای تیکت به سایت سنجش از کدوم قسمت اقدام کنیم؟ از قسمت ارسال درخواست تو ثبت نام مشکل داره و ثبت نام نمیکنه !

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط -Morteza-


پارسال تو اسفند باز شد مث امسال قبل کنکور باز نشد!
خود توکلی هم فک کنم تو مصاحبه اخیرش گفت ثبت نام دیگه باز نمیشه.
ولی اگه کسی ثبت نام نکرده و دلیل قانع کننده ای برای ثبت نام نکردنش تو موعد مقرر داشته میتونه بیاد سنجش ثبت نام.ولی ویرایش چیزی نگفته.فردا باز بپرس ضرر نداره.


باو بد شانسی الان رفتم تیکت‌ بدم دیدم اکانتم و پاک کرده نمیدونم چرا
از اون بدتر نمیتونم ثبت نام کنم هی میگه خطایی رخ داده*

----------

